# Trying to nip when tightening girth



## Haleypride (Apr 4, 2012)

I broke my mare in approx two months ago and she is doing fantastic - not put a foot wrong up to now! She has started within the last week that when I put her saddle on and go to tighten the girth she will sometimes swing her head round to give a little nip. Once the girth is on the first couple of holes she stops and when you go to tighten up the girth she is fine. I have checked her girth for anything that may be sticking in her but it is fine. The saddle fits perfect and have had this checked too. Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Bad habits come to haunt a rider when they do not interrupt an unwanted behavior the very first time a horse tries to do it. I do not think the horse even remembers or cares why they did something the first time they did it. If it got a 'pass' the first time, they will often continue the behavior for no other reason at all. They just do it because they can.

If I ever have any horse lay its ears back or reach around AS IF it would like to bite, I correct that behavior right then and there. I will take the lead-rope and give it a jerk and say "Ah!" or will 'push' the horse around in one or two pivots to the right (always away from me) making it move its shoulders. 

I just do not think you ever gain anything by 'over-thinking' the little things and waiting to see if a horse will do it again. For me, it is just an instant reaction. If I get an unwanted behavior or movement from a horse, the horse just runs into me like it ran into a brick wall. THEN, I will look everything over to make sure there is not a legitimate reason for the horse to act 'crabby' or move, but it still does not get a pass.


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

The horse I am half leasing right now is extremely girthy. He is 8 years old and was allowed to get away with kicking out, pinning his ears, flinging his head, and biting out while tightening his girth. You do not want your mare to end up with this. Now, when i girth him, i hold a crop in my hand. If he does anything to try to harm me, such as kicking or biting, themn i give him a tap either on the shoulder or on the butt. I still allow him to pin his ears and jerk his head as long as he is not intending on harming me.

Another thing to consider is the way you tighten the girth. My instructor told me that the reason why my horse is soo girthy is because his previous owner must have yanked on the girth. Becareful of how hard you tighten the girth at once. I noticed that when i am in a hurry, i catch myself wanting to yank the girth tight. Also try tightening the girth softly and slowly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You have an excellent tool to stop this behaviour - your elbow. Before you even slip the tie thro the ring flap your elbow like a chicken. As you begin to cinch just randomly flap. She may run into it and get a good bump and that may deter her. Don't worry, it won't make her head shy. Do this every time you cinch until you are sure she will stay straight and not attempt to bite.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cherie said:


> I just do not think you ever gain anything by 'over-thinking' the little things and waiting to see if a horse will do it again. For me, it is just an instant reaction. If I get an unwanted behavior or movement from a horse, the horse just runs into me like it ran into a brick wall. THEN, I will look everything over to make sure there is not a legitimate reason for the horse to act 'crabby' or move, but it still does not get a pass.


Yes..no thinking allowed, just correct/discipline and continue like it never happened. The quicker you respond and then let it go, the better.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The elbow works great for one who swings their head around. I do not flap at all, since I feel that gives them extra notice. I just keep my elbow out and I will only move it to give an extra "Oomph" as his head hits it. Broke my guy of being girthy. I will always be watching for his clues, and probably won't 100% trust him for a long while, simply because I do not want to miss an opportunity to stop it should he even THINK about it.

Blazingkiss-a kick, at least to me-even an EFFORT to kick-brings down the gates of he** on my horses. Immediately, severely and quickly. A little "tap" is only nagging, IMO. Kicking is not a game. It is dangerous. I would use anything I had to make the horse think it was going to die for an instant. I have been known-and I know there are those here who do not like this-but if I have nothing else-I will kick my horse with my boot in the belly. It pales in comparison to what another alpha horse would do in the same circumstance, and it pales in comparison to what the horse is trying to do to me. Just like Painthorse said-no thinking. Just act, then get on with it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just skimmed the responses, the elbow is great and so is a quick smack as long as it's within the 3 second response time. My thought though, is that because it's a new behavior I would check her for a sore back.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Natural response that happens all the time with people everywhere. Just correct the horse for ear pinning and/or nipping and you'll be fine. And don't cut em in two with a cinch. Ride the horse, not the saddle. (not sayin you are, just a general good rule of thumb)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a horse threatens to cow kick when getting cinched, I'll hold the cinch strap with my left and run the dressage whip up and down the back leg, making sure the horse knows I have it. I'll leave it resting on the leg near the hock while I tighten with my left, just enough that the saddle won't come off. If the hoof stays on the ground I move the whip away. I will put it back as I tighten further. This is usually enough of a deterrent. I may have to do it for a few more saddlings but it seems to work.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Both my mares are cinchy. One pulls back the other will bite. I now have the puller remedied, but the biter I constantly maintain vigilence. When I start tightening I'm watching her head not the girth. When I see her eye roll back at me is when I verbally correct her and she knows she better not. If she swings her head toward me she gets smacked hard. I rarely have to smack her anymore...she tends to stop with a simple "ah" now. 

I don't have this issue with the boys. The girths are good quality and dont leaves sores or pinch. I've come to the conclusion the girls are just moody and like to get cranky over whatever they can. Sometimes I wish I had two more geldings in lieu of them :0/ But, what can ya do.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Blazingkiss-a kick, at least to me-even an EFFORT to kick-brings down the gates of he** on my horses. Immediately, severely and quickly. A little "tap" is only nagging, IMO. Kicking is not a game. It is dangerous. I would use anything I had to make the horse think it was going to die for an instant. I have been known-and I know there are those here who do not like this-but if I have nothing else-I will kick my horse with my boot in the belly. It pales in comparison to what another alpha horse would do in the same circumstance, and it pales in comparison to what the horse is trying to do to me. Just like Painthorse said-no thinking. Just act, then get on with it.


Agree 100%. I ran into an episode of that which started out of the blue with a new to me horse. Maybe she decided to start asserting dominance in her stall (didn't happen elsewhere).

She caught me flat footed the first time but from then on a full force stinging whipcrack over the hind quarters and legs was delivered every time she attempted to turn around and aim at me while in the stall.

Cured it for good.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with the above posts. Correct her right away, do not let time pass. Every time you see her swing her head, say no, and give her a solid tap on the neck. 

You could also try cross tieing or tieing her to a stall so she is unable to come back and bit you.

Don't let her get away with it, girth her up slowly.


----------

